# Hagen Glo T5 HO ballast Unit



## Fred Dulley (6 Jul 2008)

I can't find any internet site that sells these. Anyone have any idea?
They have them at my work and the 2x24W is Â£34.99 (will also get 15% discount), but wondered if anywhere online was selling them cheaper.
No doubt we will come to the conclusion that it's best to get it from work hehe.


----------



## Spider Pig (6 Jul 2008)

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.as ... rentId=181

26 quid. 

Ordered the 39w double version recently, out of stock at the time but came within a week- good service overall.


----------



## Fred Dulley (6 Jul 2008)

Nice one! Thanks a lot.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Jul 2008)

MA @ Whisby and P@H North Lincoln have them.  not sure on the price though.

Andy


----------



## Wolfenrook (7 Jul 2008)

Aceaqua on ebay sell them as well, which is where I got mine from.

Ade


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## sevenleaf (28 Jul 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Aceaqua on ebay sell them as well, which is where I got mine from.
> 
> Ade



Likewise, reccommend.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jul 2008)

I was looking at getting the dual 54w from Aceaqua for Â£30 ish which I thought was a bargain.  Not really got the money and plans are sort of changing now anyway...

*Thread hijack*

So, the HO units... Can you use any T5 tube with these or do they have to specifically be HO?  Does it just get a bit more "bang for buck" from a standard tube?  The High Output thing is confusing me


----------



## Wolfenrook (28 Jul 2008)

If you use a HO starter with a normal T5 tube they will run extremely hot and burn out faster, or at least that is my understanding as the normal T5 tubes aren't designed to be driven so high as the HO tubes.  At under Â£4 a tube for HO daylight tubes though why would you go with normal ones?

Ade


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jul 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> At under Â£4 a tube for HO daylight tubes though why would you go with normal ones?



To be honest I hadn't looked at prices   Thanks for the info, worth knowing if I go down the HO route


----------

